
New World Order: is the UN about to take control of the Internet? - Quekster
http://www.theverge.com/2012/11/29/3706352/un-itu-talks-dubai-guide
======
goldfeld
"a proposed addition from the European Telecommunications Network Operators'
Association (ETNO), which suggested that networks or web companies should
negotiate deals in which they’d pay to send traffic to other countries."

How is this in any way helping the inclusiveness of the web? I wonder who is
it that ITU is really siding with.

